# RM Wheeltech Namen und Schweisser Initialen Thread



## Scheibenheizer (18. August 2006)

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Namen es alles an den Wheeltech Felgen von RM gibt.
Dann gibts ja noch die Initialen des Schweissers unten am Rahmen, bitte auch hier posten.

Ich hab vorn Jason, hinten Kevin.
Die Initialen vom Schweisser sind KP.

Grüsse vom Scheibenheizer


----------

